# Dog Cruelty **Warning Graphic Pictures**



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Dog left to dangle from lead | The Sun |News|Sun Justice

This made me cry. That guy needs to be hung up himself. RIP cute doggy u deserve so much better.


----------



## Erinaceinae (Mar 26, 2007)

awww poor dog. thats horrible


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Oh my God!! Look at the smug look on his face... Anybody else REALLY wanna wipe it permanently off?!?


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Amalthea said:


> Oh my God!! Look at the smug look on his face... Anybody else REALLY wanna wipe it permanently off?!?


Yups i really do. Perhaps tie him up by a lead and day by day kick the stool out from under his feet by a cm or so. See how he likes it the t:censor:t


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

selina20 said:


> Yups i really do. Perhaps tie him up by a lead and day by day kick the stool out from under his feet by a cm or so. See how he likes it the t:censor:t


couldn't put it better myself, the :censor:


----------



## rainbowbrite (Apr 10, 2009)

I hope the only way he gets out of prison is in a body bag!!:censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor:.


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

Thats pretty awful. Goes to show though, you cant trust those Yorkshire folk..


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Absolutely appalling! When will the justice system get real & start to deal with scum who are cruel to animals properly & fairly?


----------



## Pepper Pot (Jul 12, 2008)

OMG!!!!!!! that is f:censor:king disgusting, I feel sick to my stomach, that poor poor dog!


----------



## derek n (Nov 13, 2008)

Jailed for 24 weeks, it's a joke. The Sun ran some stories last week about cases of cruelty in Scotland, was absolutely disgusting what some people do to animals.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Shame they don't release these cretins to a group of animal lovers. Then real justice would be dished out! Just like peadophiles should be released to a group of parents for their punishment!


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

im so angry i dont evan know how to type what im feeling in words arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh and he f:censor:ing got away with this is a complete f:censor:ing disgrace


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> Shame they don't release these cretins to a group of animal lovers. Then real justice would be dished out! Just like peadophiles should be released to a group of parents for their punishment!


Or just release them to the RFUK mob then they wont stand a chance.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

The bit that is even more worrying is he's a father!!! What is he teaching his children?!?


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Amalthea said:


> The bit that is even more worrying is he's a father!!! What is he teaching his children?!?


How can he live with himself???? I couldnt if i had done something like that i would prob top myself rather than kill the dog.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

This happened in my town. Doesn't surprise me, to be honest - the amount of hopeless low life chavs there are in this town. Wish I'd never moved back some days! :bash:


----------



## Love_snakes (Aug 12, 2007)

Im not an angry person or a violent/nasty person and even i want to see something worse happen to him.


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

made me feel sick how someone could do a thing. :bash:


----------



## daikenkai (May 24, 2007)

People like that make me ashamed to be of the same species. 
Bet his kids will end up scum too and learn it doesnt matter what they do to animals cos they wont get any real punishment.


----------



## dragons jen (Aug 31, 2008)

Couldn't reply to this one straight away, had to stop the tears first.
As a Springer owner it really dug deep. They are such loving trusting dogs.
It's about time something was done about the animal cruelty laws in this country, 24 weeks in prison really is a farce. But, if it's any consolation those 24 weeks will be hell, he will be treated pretty much the same as a rapist or child molester.


----------



## Ragmoth (Oct 4, 2008)

Oh he thinks he's the big hard man, picking on a poor defenseless animal. Let him come try and hang me up so my feet only just touch the floor. I'll show him what pain really is. 

I hope he gets testicular cancer and dies a slow, painful death...


----------



## doherty-666 (Jan 31, 2009)

should string him up by his b:censor:s and see if he likes it the sick freak:devil::devil:
mark
R.I.P SPRINGY!!!:notworthy:


----------



## angela__k__84 (Oct 4, 2008)

After reading all the comments on this post I actually thought twice about opening the link and against my better judgement I did.
How horrific. What could possibly make a person do something like that?!
Justice?! I think not.
That poor animal. I really hope he get's what he deserves, and that is not a mere 6 months jail time. If he even serves the entirety. I am disgusted.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

angela__k__84 said:


> After reading all the comments on this post I actually thought twice about opening the link and against my better judgement I did..


I admit I did exactly the same. I didn't really want to look at any horrible photographs of any animal suffering, but after reading the comments I decided if I was going to comment that I should be informed.

I agree with everyone on here that was an appalling thing to do to any living creature and the sentence in no way fits the crime. Anyone who can do that to a dog without any just cause whatsoever is a person worth jack sh*t! 



Amalthea said:


> The bit that is even more worrying is he's a father!!! What is he teaching his children?!?


I have to agree with you there Jen. Children learn by example and it's no wonder that there is so much cruelty in this world with parents like him around.

Also, I wish judges would get it into their heads that people who commit horrific crimes on animals for no good reason, often finally fail to get whatever 'satisfaction' doing such a despicable act gives them and move on to ........... humans. Proven fact!


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Words acn not decribe what a complete ****ing **** b****** he is.

Claiming he had given the dog away on a walk. How sick do you need to be? Why don't thy give these type of b*****ds electo shock treatment? Along with a repeated kicking.

These are the reasons I hate Humans. 

He wants hunting down and hurting over a long period of time. Left to hang while a que of people gather to all have a go.

His children should be removed from him as he is a threat to them aswell.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Wasnt going to look but did.................... now I want his blood:censor:


It still amazes me how someone could deliberately do this to another living thing

I hope the sick :censor: rots in hell and dies from a very slow painful disease:censor:
That smirk on his face makes my bloood boil. I really could kill the evil 
b:censor:d myself. I think Id start by hanging him by his testicles from a tree..............................................................................:censor:


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Shell195 said:


> Wasnt going to look but did.................... now I want his blood:censor:
> 
> 
> It still amazes me how someone could deliberately do this to another living thing
> ...


 
You hold him, I'll stab him up and spill his guts. Then we can both dance on them while watching him slowly die of blood loss.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Amalthea said:


> Anybody else REALLY wanna wipe it permanently off?!?


I'd rather grate it off with a cheese grater...slowly. Then pour salt and vinegar on it and record his shouts/screams of pain.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

TBH I was quite pleased he got a prison sentence, it's certainly not the norm. Usually a fine and/or a ban on keeping animals is all they do.

David Smith the greyhound killer only got a fine, and he killed many many dogs.

Untitled Document


----------



## XstephanieXkX (Nov 14, 2008)

24 weeks thats such a fckin joke i am so appalled by this the poor dog! 
fckin piece of scum im gonna become a vigilante and start taking out all the sickos out there! xx


----------



## iiisecondcreep (Oct 29, 2007)

Heard this story a few days ago. Some people really don't deserve the air they breathe, agree with others, that sentance certainly does not reflect the the crime.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Pimperella said:


> You hold him, I'll stab him up and spill his guts. Then we can both dance on them while watching him slowly die of blood loss.


 
That my dear is an excellent idea......................................


Then when he gets buried we can p:censor:s on his grave


----------



## neep_neep (Oct 18, 2007)

Tops said:


> Thats pretty awful. Goes to show though, you cant trust those Yorkshire folk..


Absolutely.

What with him being from Lancashire and all


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

He may have gotten a prison sentence, but how much of it do you actually think he'll serve? And what he does serve, will be a holiday... TV, internet access, gym, etc etc etc...


----------



## XoxOriptideOxoX (Jul 11, 2008)

how could you do that? some people are just messed up in the head. Shame about how he had 2 kids..


----------



## Ruthy (Dec 10, 2007)

Amalthea said:


> He may have gotten a prison sentence, but how much of it do you actually think he'll serve? And what he does serve, will be a holiday... TV, internet access, gym, etc etc etc...


Some people today are just ****ing horrible. How could you do something like that! That poor dog. I agree with you Jen, Prison IS a holiday nowadays, contemplated putting myself in it a few times, i'd live bloody better. Someone needs to find him and show him how much of a prick he is!

Ruth


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

I bet he wouldn't be difficult to find!!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

really wish i hadnt looked, i do it every time. it must have been a horrendous way to go, sleep well Charlie, if i ever meet that lad ill have his bollocks on a stick!!!! amongst other things! :bash:


----------



## mariekni (Apr 8, 2009)

This is so sick how could anyone do this? He needs stringing up by his b:censor:ks. 24 weeks is no justice!


----------



## MissHayho (Mar 17, 2007)

oh this is so sad, that poor poor dog.


----------



## pepsirat (Feb 5, 2009)

Tops said:


> Thats pretty awful. Goes to show though, you cant trust those Yorkshire folk..


Hay im from yorkshire their are sickos all over thank you very much.

How could anyone do think to another living creature i think the same needs to be done to him see how he likes it.


----------



## Zoee (Jan 30, 2009)

Thats horrible, how can someone be that cruel.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Im sorry for those of you who got upset by the pics. I couldnt find a less graphic article on it and i didnt know how to emphasise it more in the title about them. Suppose i just wanted to make those more naive people aware of the cruelty that is still being taken place on our doorsteps and the measly sentences that they get.


----------



## bassy 1019 (Sep 26, 2006)

i wish he lived near me, i would do time 4 him. i hate people like this. they make me sick.


----------



## Amyboo (Nov 11, 2007)

disgusting! thats so horrible! what an awful person! 
24 weeks is not long enough!!!!
:bash:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I'm sure he'll get his come uppance when he gets out of prison - if he doesn't get it while he's in there! And serve him right!

A guy up in Forfar who put a kitten in a microwave only got 120 hours community service and a ban from keeping pets for 7 years, but I was told he had to board up his house windows because of threats of violence from people angry at the light sentence he got and I'm sure I read somewhere that he eventually had to move out of the area.

Hope the same happens to this A/H when he gets out of prison.


----------



## taraliz (Aug 10, 2008)

I just dont understand. He knew it was there suffering. It would be so easy to go get this guy when he gets out and show him how it feels what a [email protected]@king [email protected] !


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Tops said:


> Thats pretty awful. Goes to show though, you cant trust those Yorkshire folk..


 
:whistling2: erm im a yorkshire person an we aint all sickos like that poor excuse of a human


----------



## mask-of-sanity (Dec 27, 2006)

omg that has me in tears...........i wish someone would string that pathetic exscuse for a human up like he deserves


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

Some humans are the most vile and evil specimins to walk to earth  

Paula


----------



## miss_rawr (Mar 18, 2009)

this had me in tears...i just...:sad:


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

what horrid low life scum bags!!!
hope he dies a slow and painfull death! 
and his kids will be exactly the same as him what a shame!

on a lighter note did u see this on the same website 
RSPCA: &#145;Save our 100 St Bernards!&#146; | The Sun |News

oooo i wish i had the space for a stbernard, still another case of a abuse the woman had 100 of them?!?!?!?!


----------



## serz (May 8, 2006)

ive just nearly been phyisically sick


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

My god!, that's just.. wrong. The thing I dont understand is, if they were that desperate to get rid of the dog, there's plenty of people who'd take them of their hands..


----------



## goosey (Mar 4, 2009)

I love to get my hands on that :censor: Id do the same to him.
poor little dog. seriously hope that chav scumbag gets what he deserves.


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

some of the shops are putting this up behind the counters in morecambe n if he comes in they are refusing to serve him. 

he is sick, someone may do the same to him one day (i hope) harsh yes but if he does it 2 a poor animal he should have the same done to him n see how he likes it


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

I hope that boy gets whats coming to him, hopefully he will get to know what it feels like to be treated like that.


----------



## trigger (Jan 6, 2009)

got me crying too, I have a springer, I cannot belive the sicko, oooo, I could do some nasty things to that little 'p:censor:'. :bash:


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

The law sucks.24 weeks for a murder just makes my blood boil.
it took me a while to be able to post on this because i felt too choked up and all i would have been able to type would have been a string of censor icons.
there is never any reason that can justify the ruthless killing of an animal. the dog hadnt done anything wrong, it did not in any way deserve the death it received.. its only misfortune was to have been owned by a f***ing b*****d who deserves to have his intestines ripped out of his gut and be forced to eat them.




Tops said:


> Thats pretty awful. Goes to show though, you cant trust those Yorkshire folk..


i live in yorkshie, i may not be from yorkshire and i can honestly say theres some evil f***ks all over the country.
you cant blame people from yorkshire for animal cruelty as a whole


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I actually think there is less cruelty in Yorkshire than a lot of other places. Its not where people come from that makes them sickos as it happens all over the country. If someone is capable of this then it could be a child next as the 2 have a proven link

I am still sickened and so angry by this torture of another innocent victim


----------



## tina b (Oct 3, 2007)

disguisting :gasp:


----------

